# Ultra-wide or 16:9 ?



## Leandro Marcos (Apr 24, 2020)

If you ask me, a 16:9 would make more sense since you have more vertical space for more tracks in our huge orchestral templates. Also you can see more info at the same time instead of having to look to your sides. On a 43”, a 16:9 monitor is like having one ultra-wide on top of the other. However, I’d like to hear what you consider best and why. Cheers and happy Friday!


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 24, 2020)

Actually it depends on your needs. Scaling the bar length is easier than scaling the track height.
I've been using 16:9 27" and it was kind of a big ultra-wide 49" but it was not that much helpful.
So I bought a 31.5" 4K screen to put in the middle and... that was the greatest idea I had last year!

I find it more useful because I can display 4 times more stuff than a regular 1080p screen, without having a giant screen.

So if you are running huge templates: 16:9 4K screen may be what you are looking for.
If you are just doing regular band composition/mix with 10/15 tracks, the 21:9 may be preferable so you can have a comfortable view of the whole project, with some details.


On my side, my template is 1400+ tracks. So height matters.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 25, 2020)

*Before buying any monitor, make sure it does not use PWM for backlight dimming!*








Why Pulse-Width Modulation (PWM) is such a headache


Explanation of PWM, when and why it is bad, and possible solutions




www.notebookcheck.net





Also, *avoid TN* panels...

Good review sites will test for PWM





Monitor Reviews | PCMonitors.info


Detailed reviews from a range of monitor manufacturers. A focus on gaming monitors as well as those suited to general-purpose usage, movies and colour work.



pcmonitors.info









Reviews Index A-Z - TFTCentral


Reviews Index of all our reviews and tests at TFTCentral over the years, handily arranged by letter A - Z for quick access




www.tftcentral.co.uk












The 7 Best Monitors - Fall 2022: Reviews


The best monitor we've tested is the Dell Alienware AW3423DW, which you can buy directly through Dell's website. It's an excellent monitor that's versatile for a wide range of uses, and its ultrawide format is great for multitasking or an immersive gaming experience.




www.rtings.com












Aktuelle TFT Monitor Testberichte - Prad.de


Informative Monitor Testberichte zur Verwendung für eSport, Gaming, Office, Grafik und Design, CAD, Videoschnitt oder als Allrounder für alle Szenarien.




www.prad.de


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2020)

I went with a normal 32" myself...I guess that is something close to 16:9, its not ultra wide. In retrospect, I would next time probably go for the 49" ultra wide. its pricey though. But In the future I would like to have one ultra wide over my desk and a big 16:9 on the wall behind it.

The thing about my large 16:9 is that while I do have more vertical space...I also end up getting numbness in my left hand from having to crane my neck to read the top few inches of it. An Ultrawide has less height its true but makes up for it from side to side...and also leave a little more room to look over the top of it to the large monitor on the wall behind it (hypothetically).


----------



## AlexRuger (Apr 25, 2020)

I always suggest 16:10 if you can swing it and are okay with the resolution. That extra bit of vertical height is great.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 27, 2020)

I currently use a massive 43" 4k monitor - but sitting a little bit back from me. I've had probs with eyes for years, and I find it easier to read in the mid distance than too close. 
However, it has essentially meant I cannot mix in 5.1 in this room - there's just no room for the C speaker. I tend to just do quad anyway... and any immersive mixing is either done in the actual space, or another studio, or using virtual spaces.
But I'd LOVE a centre channel... Even if just to playback mono temp dialog/sfx - and not have it come thru the same speakers as the music (there's interesting acoustic things happening when you separate audio into completely different speakers - but I digress!)

I have been considering the 49" 32:9 - but just 1440 lines I think would bother me, even with 5k width.

(I use a larger 55" TV about 40cm behind the monitor for video display... which in my field of view is almost exactly the same size as the 43" monitor. And it sits without a gap - and its already VERY high in the air. Just another demonstration of tricky placement for C speakers)

I'm currently also working at home on a very different rig. Using a 24" 4K (but at an odd approx 3k res), and a tiny Asus 15.6" USB-C monitor for video - just cause its what I had on hand. As much as its trickier for my eyes, I've adjusted much easier than I thought I would. Not that I've been working nearly as many hours as I usually do...


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Apr 27, 2020)

I've got two 38 inch LG 21:9 ultra-wide monitors (3840x1600px) and they are awesome. Total game-changer for me when it comes to productivity, especially if you combine it with PLE commands/macros and something like Lemur. Takes a while to set up, though. 

Btw, you'd think the screens would be too big or that maybe they'd tire your eyes after a while, but - nope. Now when I go work on a different rig with a single, smaller monitor I always feel like I'm getting tunnel vision. Not trying to sound like a spoiled *sshole here (probably am); I'm just saying... 
One of the best things I've bought. so far.

Anyway, here's what it looks like overall and in terms of (vertical) track visibility. 











Does that help?


----------



## Salorom (Apr 28, 2020)

My current setup is three 1920x1200 24" monitors + one 1920x1080 32" TV sitting above them.

I'm wondering how to best this productivity wise. One 5120x1400 49" offers more height but less width, and two 3840x1600 38" do indeed feel like too much width to cope with @quickbrownf0x, but you must be in Pixel Paradise.


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 28, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> I've got two 38 inch LG 21:9 ultra-wide monitors (3840x1600px) and they are awesome. Total game-changer for me when it comes to productivity, especially if you combine it with PLE commands/macros and something like Lemur. Takes a while to set up, though.
> 
> Btw, you'd think the screens would be too big or that maybe they'd tire your eyes after a while, but - nope. Now when I go work on a different rig with a single, smaller monitor I always feel like I'm getting tunnel vision. Not trying to sound like a spoiled *sshole here (probably am); I'm just saying...
> One of the best things I've bought. so far.
> ...


How's your neck doing? My purchase of a middle screen was because I spent to much time looking at the screen with the arrangement view.


----------



## tabulius (Apr 28, 2020)

I just ordered both. I’ll try out a small 25 inch ultrawide and 27 inch 1440P combination. I plan to place the mixer to ultrawide and place the arrangement window to 27 inch. I hope if I’ll angle the bottom screen to 45 degrees or so, then the monitor above is not too high.

I was actually using a 65 inch 4k tv awhile and it worked surprisingly well because I was sitting far away. Now when returning to a smaller room, that will not work anymore, so I’ll try a two screen vertical layout.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Apr 28, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> How's your neck doing? My purchase of a middle screen was because I spent to much time looking at the screen with the arrangement view.



😂

Neck's still good, but I can see where you're coming from. I'm actually going to buy another one ( 😂
🤷‍♂️), dedicated for just VEPro (on my right side desk), so I don't have to switch between Mixer/Key editor, whatnot and my slave instances. Because, ehr.... well, I'm lazy aren't I?

But yeah- I like your setup, man. Awesome


----------

